# No lady my dog doesn't need a biscuit!!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

It must just be that people don't know the breed or that they are too used to seeing big labs around town but lately I have had two different people come up and ask if they can give Mac some food as 'he looks so skinny'. 

I would normally have said sure but now that I know that Mac is allergic to pretty much everything I have to say no which I think makes them think that I starve my dog. 

Mac is very active so yes he is in field condition and his ribs show. I over feed him at home as I know he needs it. People really need to get a clue.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, sometimes get people doing the same with Ruby, when she's stretching she can look very lean


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

You are correct they have no clue. We get the same comments about Morgan. Had a nieghbor say "you need to feed that dog". As long as our trainer and our vet keep saying "she looks real good" is all that matters.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I used to be worried that Flynn was underweight (until he was about 4 yes old he was extremely skinny) and we got a lot of comments too. But, we went on a hike/vizla meetup once with a local woman from vizlsa rescue and she assured me that as long as no more than 3 of the verterbrae stick out on top of their back they're fine.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

I get this too with Brodi a fair bit people asking why he's so lean with a worried look on their face, i guess they just dont get how active these dogs are? Brodi has been really active over the summer going on lots of long walks and bike rides with me in the lakes. But i had to laugh the other week when we came across a Trail hound event at Skiddaw- keswick, in the lakes whilst we were out biking and an old proper authentic cumbrian man said to me "ya dog's in fine fettle lad" which is true cumbrian talk basically meaning your dog is in good shape ha! And i can tell you now those trail hounds are some of the leanest, muscle defined dogs you will see, that day they were doing a 10 mile trail following an aniseed scent around the fells, it was great to see them in action! But their no patch on a Vizsla!!!

Anyway i've got a nice batch of satin balls in the freezer to uleash on Brodi this week so that'll get some meat back on him haha!!


----------



## otis (May 6, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha nobody has ever commented on how skinny Gus is, because as we recently learned, he is a little chunky for a V! Compared to other dogs, he looks slim, but when we met up with his breeder and brother, we realized he was a little plumper than the other V's at the dog park. We realized that we weren't accounting for his bones full of peanut butter that he gets every day when we go to work ??? Poor guy. He still gets the bones but half of the kibble he used to get!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

BrodiVizsla said:


> I get this too with Brodi a fair bit people asking why he's so lean with a worried look on their face, i guess they just dont get how active these dogs are? Brodi has been really active over the summer going on lots of long walks and bike rides with me in the lakes. But i had to laugh the other week when we came across a Trail hound event at Skiddaw- keswick, in the lakes whilst we were out biking and an old proper authentic cumbrian man said to me "ya dog's in fine fettle lad" which is true cumbrian talk basically meaning your dog is in good shape ha! And i can tell you now those trail hounds are some of the leanest, muscle defined dogs you will see, that day they were doing a 10 mile trail following an aniseed scent around the fells, it was great to see them in action! But their no patch on a Vizsla!!!
> 
> Anyway i've got a nice batch of satin balls in the freezer to uleash on Brodi this week so that'll get some meat back on him haha!!


was it you and your brother in wezzie gezzie t'other week? with 2 whv's?


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

wezzie gezzie?? you got me on that one?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

BrodiVizsla said:


> wezzie gezzie?? you got me on that one?


westmorland gazette, there was 2 brothers doing a charity bike ride with their V's, one of the V's was called Brodi


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

BrodiVizsla said:


> wezzie gezzie?? you got me on that one?


ah, the V was called Bodhi,,,nearly there though lol
http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co...he_challenge_of_his_life_after_disaster_fall/


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Ahhh right yeah the Westmorland Gazette ha! my dad gets that paper but know that wasn't me but really strange him having a V and being called Brodi as well. Is that a link to the story? cant seam to find it on the website woudnt mind a read of it!


----------



## OrangeMonkeys (Jun 3, 2012)

Corey, I laughed when I read your post as we saw Mac today with Sam and I would say Mac is perfect and not underweight at all!

On the positive side, at least they asked as I get fed up with random people feeding treats to Pip, we don't tend to treat that much with food, just praise.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

BrodiVizsla said:


> Ahhh right yeah the Westmorland Gazette ha! my dad gets that paper but know that wasn't me but really strange him having a V and being called Brodi as well. Is that a link to the story? cant seam to find it on the website woudnt mind a read of it!


it is a link to it, basically his twin brother was into extreme sports and fell breaking all the bones down the left side of his body, so both of them did a charity bike ride, albeit the bust twin did it in one of those low to the ground 3-wheeler jobbies, he (busted twin)also has a whv called Jeb.
apologies folks for wandering off thread oops.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

OrangeMonkeys said:


> Corey, I laughed when I read your post as we saw Mac today with Sam and I would say Mac is perfect and not underweight at all!
> 
> On the positive side, at least they asked as I get fed up with random people feeding treats to Pip, we don't tend to treat that much with food, just praise.


We need to get Pip and Mac together to have run. I am off all next week. Do you have a day that might work???


----------



## OrangeMonkeys (Jun 3, 2012)

I will check our diaries out and sort something out, Marcus quite often gets home mid -afternoon so hopefully we can make it happen!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought of this thread earlier when recalling something from yesterday. A girl from work (animal lover) came home with me at lunch bec she was dying to meet my dogs. I mean, who wouldn't be? Haha. Anyhow. She had never seen the breed before and refreshingly she said "they look so good. They're not overweight or anything. What do you feed them? Most dogs are overweight". This from a girl who never owned a dog (but does have 3 cats). It was refreshing. And I appreciated her noticing.


----------

